# Tomorrow



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan and I get outside to train with flyers! One of my clubs is having their first training session for the year and I can't wait!! 

A friend and I got together last weekend for some bumper drills and then I handled Faelan to a blind for the very first time and he did really well .. I truly look forward to his remembering birds as well as he remembered his handling


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds sooo wonderful!!! Hope you have decent weather! 
I wish they could use ALL live birds for ALL the tests. Tito goes insane over live birds. I had to laugh at a JH test, everyone was saying they were hoping the live flyer got shot good and dead. I went to the gunners (before the test obviously) and jokingly told them please just clip the wing on mine, I want it alive and squawking and running away!!!!!!! Makes it so much more fun for the dog!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sounds sooo wonderful!!! Hope you have decent weather!
> I wish they could use ALL live birds for ALL the tests. Tito goes insane over live birds. I had to laugh at a JH test, everyone was saying they were hoping the live flyer got shot good and dead. I went to the gunners (before the test obviously) and jokingly told them please just clip the wing on mine, I want it alive and squawking and running away!!!!!!! Makes it so much more fun for the dog!


Oh this is cute. When you start handling you won't want a flyer at every station, trust me!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, hadn't thought of that! We just ran single marks (JH).




K9-Design said:


> Oh this is cute. When you start handling you won't want a flyer at every station, trust me!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Training days are fun. Scout recently had her first live flyer (pigeon) then her first live duck. It was goo experience, but I do feel bad for the birds


----------

